

How Police Tracked Down Steve Jobs's Stolen Ipads - ValG
http://www.pcworld.com/article/261018/how_police_tracked_down_steve_jobs_stolen_ipads.html

======
bandy
So, if someone's going to steal your stuff, you'll only get it back if you're
rich?

Or is the lesson we should learn is "If you're going to do anything
questionable at home on your 'net connection, make sure your wifi is open."?

